
Vanu Bose, software pioneer and MIT Corporation member, dies at 52 - srikar
http://news.mit.edu/2017/vanu-bose-software-pioneer-mit-corporation-member-dies-52-1111
======
neya
This is so sad. Really, really sad. In case you didn't know, he is the son of
the legendary Amar Bose, founder of the famous audio company, Bose
Corporation.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanu_Bose](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanu_Bose)

~~~
neya
For anyone wanting to know more about Bose's humble beginnings, this
documentary, made shortly after the founder passed away is really good.[1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6O3F8Po2UA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6O3F8Po2UA).

------
gumby
...and as an undergraduate he lived in the dorm Senior House, which was
recently shut down by the MIT Administration because students who lived there
allegedly "could not succeed".

~~~
patsmith
I thought he lived at ATO?

